# Money!



## Rosemary (Dec 23, 2008)

[FONT=&quot]A 1 300-year-old treasure find [/FONT]
        [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]December 23 2008 at 03:11PM [/FONT]

Jerusalem - Israeli archeologists said on Tuesday they found a rare, 1 300-year-old treasure under a car park just outside the walls of the Old City of Jerusalem - 264 golden coins from the Byzantine Empire.

The coins bear the image of Byzantine Emperor Heraclius, who ruled over the medieval successor to the Roman Empire from 610 to 641 AD.
  They were coined between the years 610 and 613 AD - in the first years of his reign and shortly before the Persians briefly conquered Byzantine Jerusalem in 614 AD.
News - Discovery: A 1 300-year-old treasure find
_They certainly are old.  Anyone got a car park they want digging up? _


----------



## sloweye (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow. thanks Rosie. Very interesting and its great that the coins were in such god condition.


----------

